# Stepping on puppy's feet :(



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

My puppy keeps on getting in front of me whenever I walk and I always have to check before I walk, but sometimes I forget and he walks right in front of me and I step on his front paw and he starts yelping in pain for a little bit and he raises his injured paw up and then it stops hurting later on. I had him for one month now, and so far I done this 3 times and I feel really bad whenever I accidentally step on him...does it damage the puppy's feet whenever I step on it? I'm a little worried cause he's a puppy and still growing and his bones are weak and I don't wanna do anything that will hurt him. Is it possible to break the puppy's feet by stepping on it? I notice he walks a little weird after I step on it but later on he walks normal again...


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

It's going to happen but unless you are stomping around wearing heavy boots or shoes with iron toes, the pup is very unlikely to be really hurt. Don't forget some dogs can be real drama queens (or kings). Don't make a big deal about it and soon your pup will learn to get out of the way.


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

skelaki said:


> It's going to happen but unless you are stomping around wearing heavy boots or shoes with iron toes, the pup is very unlikely to be really hurt. Don't forget some dogs can be real drama queens (or kings). Don't make a big deal about it and soon your pup will learn to get out of the way.


yeah my puppy is a real drama king lol. he cries over many things like wanting to go in the house, getting his shots, wanting attention, etc. haha


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I've accidentally stepped on, and "booted" my Chihuahuas when they were puppies and they soon learned to get out of the way, though of course, I still have to keep an eye out for them.

No one has been injured yet! Just use caution, but don't get too worked up over it.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It just happens sometimes, don't worry about it too much.

Nia has not only gotten her paws stepped on but she likes to lay right under/beside people's feet and she got completely stepped on twice by my friends already! Like a foot directly on her whole back and stepped on!


----------



## Suzi (Jun 9, 2009)

Our puppy class trainer suggested that we not apologize to the puppy after stepping on its feet, and that people with small dogs especially should even purposely step on their dogs feet (not to do real damage, but just a bit of pain) to teach them to watch out for people's feet. He was like, "to little dogs, people walking is like giant pillars landing all over the place". lol.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

All of my dogs have gotten stepped on. And we have shut our recliners on all of their heads at least once. The move command and go lay down commands work great. But stepping on them isn't a big deal anymore. We don't wear shoes in the house.


----------

